# Caliper (micrometer) modification



## Niki (29 Jun 2006)

Good day

With very easy and simple modification, I turned my caliper to a precise blade or router bit height-measuring device.

Regards
niki



```
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Cliper%20mod/MICR01.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Cliper%20mod/MICR02.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Cliper%20mod/MICR03.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Cliper%20mod/MICR05.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Cliper%20mod/MICR06.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Cliper%20mod/C02.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Cliper%20mod/C03.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## matthew (29 Jun 2006)

Another great tip, thanks Niki!

FYI if anyone is interested, digital vernier calipers are in plentiful supply on eBay. I bought one recently for about £10 inc p&p (from Hong Kong!) - it's seemingly the same model sold by many tool suppliers here, usually for £20-£40.

Definitely a good buy and cheap enough to use for various mods like this - trying to think of how I can attach one to the table on my P/T...


----------



## Anonymous (29 Jun 2006)

Nice one Niki

I did something similar a whlile back and it has proven very useful

Mine can be seen here


----------



## Niki (29 Jun 2006)

Thank you

Tony
Very nice height gauge and much more fancy.
Your one is from the "iron era" and mine is from the "plastic & super glue era", actually I made it at 1997 in Japan and it was only 10 Pounds (that's why I have 4 of them).

niki


----------



## SimonA (29 Jun 2006)

Ooohh, Snap, Matthew.......how spooky is that.....I just bought one off ebay a couple of weeks too and that was shipped from Hong Kong.....If I remember correctly it was around £1 and about £9 postage.

SimonA


----------



## matthew (29 Jun 2006)

SimonA":338vo1yt said:


> Ooohh, Snap, Matthew.......how spooky is that.....I just bought one off ebay a couple of weeks too and that was shipped from Hong Kong.....If I remember correctly it was around £1 and about £9 postage.
> 
> SimonA



I think mine was 1p with 9.99 postage! Either way, can't complain, though


----------



## SimonA (30 Jun 2006)

Matthew...you could be right about the price, I can't remember now...either way it was cheap!

I've also seen these on ebay too and was thinking about getting a couple for my tablesaw and planer/thicknesser, but I can't find them on ebay again. I'm pretty sure they where from a guy in the States and the 6" version was only $12.....

http://www.axminster.co.uk/recno/3/prod ... -21966.htm

They might go well on your new router table too!

SimonA


----------



## Paul Chapman (30 Jun 2006)

Niki,

So many good ideas - how do you keep doing it :? 

Paul


----------



## Hitch (1 Jul 2006)

Thats a good idea Niki, some calipers (my mitutoyo digimatic anyway) have a flat toped jaw so you can use it exactly like that.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Jul 2006)

You must enter a message when posting


----------



## Losos (3 Jul 2006)

Mr_Grimsdale - Yes, but it's very fiddly to use it on the TS (Make sure the caliper is exactly on the blade TDC position, make sure the back end of unit touches the tooth, not the gullet etc.) it can be done but it seems to me that Niki's mod makes it a foolproof operation & I like that.

For the router bit it's not such a big deal I guess.


----------

